# need help for callused fingers



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi all
I've been doing so much hand sewing later that I've developed calluses on the fingers that hold the needle (index and middle fingers). It is especially bad on the middle finger. I've been trying to think of ways to reduce this happening, but of the few things I've tried, nothing seems to help as they tend to be too bulky or don't allow me get a good grip on the needle. 

Does anyone know of anything out there on the market (or even homemade) that will help with this? 

thanks in advance

Tia


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had to learn to use a thimble. Maybe one of those leather like patches that stick to the skin as a thimble might help.

Angie


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Fingercots??

Clotilde.com


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Best fix... a sewing machine!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if it is the same thing that sewtlm is talking about but, I just saw these little dots in a package at Hancocks yesterday. I have never seen them before but, they stick to your fingers so you have a better grip on the needle and it helps with those calluses on your fingers... How funny is that, I just saw them yesterday and I thought about picking them up but, I got side tracked and never got them...


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope different item fingercots are sometimes used by filing clerks. They are just the finger ends of latex gloves so it seems. 

I sometimes use a leather thimble or even a balloon to grip hand sewing needles. I have a calluse on the side of my index finger from doing Brazillian Embroidery and also the tip of my finger from bullion knots. All those sticky things do for me is make my finger sticky they don't protect from the needle tip.


----------



## pinkroses (May 24, 2006)

*I have also learned to use a thimble; at first it is alkward
Also, there is this stuff you can buy at craft stores and JoAnn's in a round container or square. it is something like hand balm
You can also get it in a round contianer I think with black and white spots and it is suppose to soften that. pinkroses*


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks to everyone for their input. I'm going to talk to one of the leather workers at the next SCA event I go to and see if they can make me something out of some fairly thin leather. Hopefully it won't further limit my already limited dexterity in my fingers. 

CJ - I already machine sew as much as I possibly can but there is some stuff that just has to be done by hand. Most of what I'm working on right now are clothing items for the SCA events we'll be attending when tourney season opens in a few weeks.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I agree a sewing machine!!! ok the quick fix.. cheap too.. duct tape.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a favorite thimble which is a patch of soft leather on the palm side and a bit of stretchy material on the top (nail side) of the finger. I don't like the metal thimbles because you can't "feel" what you're doing. The leather ones are very comfortable and not expensive but I'm also thinking you could possibly craft one yourself if you have an old pair of leather garden gloves that have seen better days but still have a good bit of leather left, or better yet, a finger that is still good.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I do a lot of hand applique and had the same problem with my middle finger. I tried all sorts of different thimbles and never could get used to them. I finally got the thimblepad, a leather adhesive dot put out by colonial needle(they also put out underthimble and ultrathimble). I swear by them! No more sore finger and they stick really well and are reusable several times. I actually forget sometimes that I'm wearing it. I can place them in the exact spot I need to protect. They also sell just the adhesive dots and you can use your own leather but the ones already made are easier. The thimblepad runs $5.25 for 12 and the adhesive dots sell for $2.10 for 8.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

calluses are on the hand with the needle, maybe you need a sharper needle? Or a smaller one, or larger one. It seems if you are holding it so tight to pull that you are developing calluses it is the needle that is the problem? Or am I totally off base? When I work by hand, and I do often, so I can watch a movie while I work, the needle makes a huge difference in how easy it is on my hands - but I have arthritis in my thumb, too.


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

Callie - the needle does make all the difference and I use different needles for different projects. The majority of the problem lies in the fact that I have nerve damage in my hands which makes holding a needle that much more difficult. So, yes, I do tend to hold it tighter than I used to, but some days it's the only way to keep hold of it.


----------

